# Got busy today



## Cody Hatten (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks @Eric Rorabaugh and @TimR for the wood! Dogwood, cherry, walnut turkey calls. Cherry burl, walnut, and cedar squallers. All finished with Ack’s. Most have an OB Shine as top coat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2020)

Those look great! Really nice variety of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice job. Thanks for posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice job Cody

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice !!! don't take this wrong way but clean inside them holes up next time ,,, just looks bit better


----------



## Cody Hatten (Mar 10, 2020)

myingling said:


> Nice !!! don't take this wrong way but clean inside them holes up next time ,,, just looks bit better


absolutely!! I can always take advice!  It was late and I was lazy lol!


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice, did u cut holes first?


----------



## Ray D (Mar 10, 2020)

As the above poster mentioned..... drill your holes before you turn the call.


----------



## Cody Hatten (Mar 10, 2020)

LabsRUsII said:


> Nice, did u cut holes first?


I did on the Dogwood and Cherry the walnut was a last minute decision. Most of what you are seeing is the Ack's that I failed to clean because I was lazy last night


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 10, 2020)

When you drill holes, cut to correct depth of the pot


----------



## Cody Hatten (Mar 10, 2020)

LabsRUsII said:


> When you drill holes, cut to correct depth of the pot


I usually drill 5/16" from the backside and cut down to 3/16 when I hollow it out. I try and leave the back of the call alone until finishing because with my setup when I turn the pot around it's out of balance. Any suggestions are welcome. I have only been doing this for about 5 months.


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 10, 2020)

Sent image of lathe set up
Drill holes to correct depth and cut to that perfect depth

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 10, 2020)

Good start.

But I'm a little different....I've never ever drilled a hole before turning, exception being the center hole for a screw in chuck. Never flipped a call on a lathe either.


----------

